# Sigma Tac Rail Light



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked up a Sigma for a ridiculously good deal; I just couldn't pass it up. They seem to have odd dimensions for the tac-rail, and I wonder what others are using are their tac-rail. I would prefer to get a Tlr-1 to M3 light, as I know they will fit on my two glocks and XD, but I would also like it to fit on my sigma in case I want to use it at night. 

Looking for some input from Sigma owners about what fits on the rail. Thanks all!


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check ebay..... there are a bunch of rail and lights for the Sigma. I have a light but no attachment so I'm planning on getting one off ebay.....


----------

